# Spannungsteiler



## Hatam (31 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte gern mal die normale Spannung 230V mit LOGO messen. wissen wir ja dass ich einen Spannungsteiler von 230V auf 10V benötige, aber die Frage gibt es einen fertigen Spannungsteiler dafür oder soll ich selbe basteln?​Für eure Hilfe bin ich dankbar und werde mich auf eure Antworten freuen.​


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2022)

Das Stichwort heißt wohl eher Messwandler bzw. Spannungsmessumformer.


----------



## volker (31 Januar 2022)

willst du wirklich die spannung messen oder nur ob 230v da sind oder eben nicht. falls letzteres böte sich ein einfaches relais an.


----------



## Hatam (31 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir
danke für die Antwort, das meinte ich Spannungsteiler (Messwandler, Spannungswandler), kannst du vielleicht einen nennen oder ein Bild?


----------



## Hatam (31 Januar 2022)

volker
danke für die Antwort, ja stimmt es gibt viel einfachen Wege die Spannung zu messen, aber ich wollte nur die Spannung mit SPS messen.


----------



## volker (31 Januar 2022)

https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de?1dmy&urile=wcm%3apath%3a/dede/web/main/products/list_pages/Voltage_transducer_AC_and_DC_P-13-10-04/432473f9-2cc9-45bd-a220-0d83b0a2267f


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2022)

Ich nutze die von Müller und Ziegler, die Webseite geht gerade allerdings nicht. Im Prinzip sehen die so aus:
https://www.se.com/de/de/product/RMCV60BD/messumformer-u-i-050-v-0300-v-0500-v-010-v-020-ma-420-ma/


----------



## Heinileini (31 Januar 2022)

Hatam schrieb:


> ich möchte gern mal die normale Spannung 230V mit LOGO messen ...​


Mit 'normal' meinst Du 230 V WechselSpannung mit 50 Hz? Momentan-, Spitzen-, Effektiv-Wert?


----------



## PN/DP (31 Januar 2022)

Hinweis: die 230V sind AC (50 Hz), die Logo kann aber nur 0-10V DC (Gleichspannung) messen. Ein einfacher Spannungsteiler kann nicht AC in DC wandeln --> Du brauchst einen geeigneten Messumformer.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2022)

Hinweis2: Du benötigst natürlich auch einen Messumformer, mit einem höheren Messbereich ( also nicht bis 230V ) sondern z.B. Messbereich bis 300V AC. Deine Phase kann ja durchaus auch einmal gut über 230V AC liegen ( z.B. >240V AC ).


----------



## Hatam (31 Januar 2022)

Ja die 230V Spannung ist Wechselspannung mit 50 Hz, und logo- Eingang ist nur 0-10 V DC
Da auch die Spannung 230 überschritten könnte brauche einen höheren Messbereich 
Dankeschön für alle Antworten


----------



## PN/DP (31 Januar 2022)

Wie genau bzw. mit welcher Auflösung willst Du die 230V messen? Bei einem Messwandler 0-300 VAC zu 0-10V DC wird die Logo nur auf Stufen von ca. 0,3V auflösen können.
Es gibt auch Messwandler, die für eine höhere Auflösung den Bereich um 230V spreizen auf z.B. 180..260V zu 0-10V (ggf. einstellbar). Das ergibt eine Auflösung von 0,08V in der Logo.

Harald


----------



## Hatam (31 Januar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie genau bzw. mit welcher Auflösung willst Du die 230V messen? Bei einem Messwandler 0-300 VAC zu 0-10V DC wird die Logo nur auf Stufen von ca. 0,3V auflösen können.
> Es gibt auch Messwandler, die für eine höhere Auflösung den Bereich um 230V spreizen auf z.B. 180..260V zu 0-10V (ggf. einstellbar). Das ergibt eine Auflösung von 0,08V in der Logo.
> 
> Harald


ich war der Meinung somit die LOGO eine höhere Auflösung hat, aber wenn die Spannung ausfällt, soll die Logo das auch erkennen?


----------



## Blockmove (31 Januar 2022)

Hatam schrieb:


> ich war der Meinung somit die LOGO eine höhere Auflösung hat, aber wenn die Spannung ausfällt, soll die Logo das auch erkennen?


Vielleicht erstmal mit den Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik vertraut machen 
Gleich- / Wechselspannung
Galvanische Trennung
Auflöung
...


----------



## Heinileini (31 Januar 2022)

Hatam schrieb:


> ... aber wenn die Spannung ausfällt, soll die Logo das auch erkennen?


Das fragst Du uns? Wenn Du es nicht weisst ...


----------



## Hatam (31 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das fragst Du uns? Wenn Du es nicht weisst ...





Blockmove schrieb:


> Vielleicht erstmal mit den Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik vertraut machen
> Gleich- / Wechselspannung
> Galvanische Trennung
> Auflöung
> ...


Entschuldige mich war ein Fehler, jetzt weiß ich dankeschön


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2022)

Hatam schrieb:


> ich war der Meinung somit die LOGO eine höhere Auflösung hat, a*ber wenn die Spannung ausfällt, soll die Logo das auch erkennen?*


Geht es jetzt um die Erfassung der genauen AC Spannung oder um die Erfassung eines Spannungsausfall?


----------



## Hatam (31 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Geht es jetzt um die Erfassung der genauen AC Spannung oder um die Erfassung eines Spannungsausfall?


als Priorität die AC Spannung messen dann wenn die Spannung null ist also ausgefallen ist soll die Logo es erfassen oder sage ich falsch?


----------



## Heinileini (31 Januar 2022)

Hatam schrieb:


> ... soll die Logo es erfassen oder sage ich falsch?


Was die LOGO bei Deiner Anwendung erkennen/erfassen soll, das musst Du uns sagen. Wir können das nicht für Dich entscheiden.


----------



## PN/DP (31 Januar 2022)

Hatam schrieb:


> ich war der Meinung somit die LOGO eine höhere Auflösung hat


siehe Logo Systemhandbuch


> *4.3.6 Gain und Offsetberechnung bei Analogwerten*
> 
> Die LOGO! wandelt die am analogen Eingang anstehenden elektrischen Signale immer in digitale Werte von 0 bis 1000 um.
> 
> Eine Klemmenspannung am Eingang AI von 0 V bis 10 V wird von der LOGO! intern auf Werte von 0 bis 1000 abgebildet. Eine Klemmenspannung, die größer als 10 V ist, wird von der LOGO! als interner Wert 1000 dargestellt.






Hatam schrieb:


> aber wenn die Spannung ausfällt, soll die Logo das auch erkennen?


Wenn die Logo bei Spannungsausfall nicht ausgeht , dann wird sie den Spannungsausfall an einem Analogeingang AI erkennen (AI-Wertänderung evtl. erst nach 300ms).

Wenn die Logo nur "Spannung vorhanden/ausgefallen" erkennen soll und der genaue Wert der Spannung nicht relevant ist, dann reicht ein Relais mit 230VAC-Spule (wie volker bereits in #3 schrieb).

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2022)

Hatam schrieb:


> als Priorität die AC Spannung messen dann *wenn die Spannung null ist also ausgefallen* ist soll die Logo es erfassen oder sage ich falsch?


Wenn die Sicherung draußen ist, muss die Spannung nicht zwangsläufig bei null sein, es wird immer noch etwas Spannung anliegen.
Du könntest Spannungsausfall auch ermitteln indem du z.B. vergleichst auf <170V

Zu deiner PN an mich, warum sollte ich dich anrufen? Ich bin keine Telefonhotline.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (6 Februar 2022)

Nimm doch einen Trafo z.B. 230V-10V und einen Gleichrichter.


----------

